
Show HN: ZIP Foundation – A libcompression-based Swift framework for ZIP files - weichsel
https://github.com/weichsel/ZIPFoundation
======
weichsel
I wrote an accompanying blog post about the performance characteristics of the
framework here:
[https://thomas.zoechling.me/journal/2017/07/ZIPFoundation.ht...](https://thomas.zoechling.me/journal/2017/07/ZIPFoundation.html)

